# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нет звука

## Gorshen

Нет звука на компе. Мать - Gigabyte K8T800-8237 чипсет - via K8T800 Pro.
В диспетчере устройств устройство работает нормально. Перепробовал кучу драйверов искал также по коду устройства. В BIOS ставил установки по умолчанию. Звуковуха встроенная Realtek.
Программа для регулировки звука идущая с реалтековскими драйверами для Gigabyte выдает сообщение: возможно не правильно подключены устройства вывода звука. Проверить фронтальную аудиосистему и линейный вход.
Помогите разобраться плиз.

----------


## mr.L

В настройках BIOS во вкладке OnBoard Audio есть вариант предустановки Azalia - HD Audio - переключи его и возможно это спасёт положение

----------

